# Better food, smelly dog. Frustrating! Need advice



## Lucky Betty (Feb 2, 2011)

So, both times I have tried to move my dog from Science Diet to a better food, she starts to stink! It isn't a fishy or "food" smell. She just starts to have bad dog odor. Not her breath, not her butt, just her general odor.

Science Diet - not stinky
Taste of the Wild - stinky
Back to Science Diet - back to no odor
Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover - stinky
Back to Science Diet - back to no odor

I'm going to try 4Health next and see what happens. Have you experienced this? I do NOT want to stay on Science Diet as she eats grass when she is on it.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

How long do you leave her on the new food.

When i switched to raw for example my dogs were smelly for a few months and the vet explained it to me as getting rid of the toxins. Much like when we eat garlic you can smell it on a person for weeks sometimes.


----------



## Lucky Betty (Feb 2, 2011)

She only has to have a couple of meals for the smell to start. We left her on the TOTW for about a week before realizing that is what it was. Chicken Soup only lasted 4 meals. I am certain there is no way my wife will live with this smell for a few months. It overtakes our entire downstairs.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Well looks like your stuck with SD then.


----------



## Lucky Betty (Feb 2, 2011)

I am going to give a couple of others a try, but you might be right. Side note: I don't know why, but, I read that like my wife says matter-of-fact statements to me and it made me laugh.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

I also agree that it could be the detoxing. I would try grain inclusive food first, add some digestive enzymes to help foods to break down and for the nutrients to absorb more efficiently.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Call me crazy, but I have fed two dogs over the past 9 years all kinds of commercial, raw and homecooked foods in rotation. Neither dog ever smelled bad. Sometimes they had fabulous poops )). Sometimes not so fabulous. I tried to do everything right with my cocker and he passed from IBD. 

But I have *never* had a dog that "smelled" bad. Farted, yes. Bad breath, at times. But overall just stank? Never. The cocker attracted dirt like a swiffer pad so he needed baths but in between baths, he smelled good. My mutt, Benji, who has a harder coat can go months without a bath and smells great with just regular brushing. So am I just incredibly lucky (the cocker bit and Benji pees in the house so it isn't all peaches and cream)? What makes a dog smell? I'm not really buying the detox theory although I always fed both dogs enzymes and probiotics (first Wysong and now Dogzymes).


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

when we switched to raw, my dogs began to smell like the garbage can. their breath was awful, their skin emitted an odour that was hard to take.....it was definitely detoxing.....and talk about stinky poo....

now, their breath is like sunshine and they never smell.......although farting is a joy still.


----------



## Lucky Betty (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, it is a weird thing. I'll just keep trying out new foods until I find a good one that doesn't affect her this way.


----------



## Taryn (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm switching Dex to Taste of the Wild and he is starting to smell a little more, but I'm going slow since he still has enough Purina One(that is what the rescue fed and I wanted to try and let him get settled before messing with his food) that I can take it slow.

Now if only I could convince him that the outside cats' food is not there for him to try to grab a bite of every time I take him out for a walk(he usually gets at least a mouthful a day, he got more today when we were out and he managed to get into the bag, he didn't get much though.) I'm sure Cat Chow(and similiar crap food, it's the best I can afford for the ferals, Nuts is on Solid Gold Indigo Moon) is not helping him any, but Nuts will eat it as well if he can get his paws on it. Why does nasty food always have to taste so good?

Taryn


----------



## dogloverdi (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm feeding my dog, Sasha, a raw diet ever since she was puppy. I've never had any kind of odor problem. Neither skin, allergies or teeth problems. I don't know if I am lucky or the raw food just fits her.
I am on a kind of raw, organic diet, too. I couldn't possibly feed her preservatives while I try to eat as healthy as possible.


----------



## MizWood (Apr 10, 2021)

Lucky Betty said:


> So, both times I have tried to move my dog from Science Diet to a better food, she starts to stink! It isn't a fishy or "food" smell. She just starts to have bad dog odor. Not her breath, not her butt, just her general odor.
> 
> Science Diet - not stinky
> Taste of the Wild - stinky
> ...


----------



## MizWood (Apr 10, 2021)

My puppy is 8 months old. I’m horrible because I’ve switched his food 3 times already. I’ve been frustrated trying to find a good healthy puppy food that I don’t have to search for in different stores. 
I recently switched him to Taste of The Wild because I was told it’s one of the best and it’s easy to find. But now he stinks. Does this mean TOTW is not good for him?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I would encourage you to start a new thread instead of tacking your post onto this 10-year-old thread. You're much more likely to get noticed and (hopefully) get some useful responses. Often, the only ones that look at these really old threads are the moderators, and then only because someone might be lost.


----------

